# Does the muslim world has classical composers worth checking out?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Former russian republic , saudi arabia, ect, since there seem to be a barrier between muslim world and occident concerning classical music since the thematic are mostly christian except modern classical composers...

I heard Duddul on a naxos compilation and really like the raw turkish sound of medieval era, what should i purchased if i seek more of this music, medieval turkish music?

I would like to point out im not a muslim, that i smoke water-pipe but this dosen make me a muslim
but there is nothing wrong whit being one, but i wont get into politic and religions.

I just want to know if some great classical composer evovle in the muslim world modern classical, avant -garde and retro medieval classical?

im reading Jules vernes '' le tour du monde en 80 jours'' one of his best novel, yes i know it's not very intellectual but it's captivating and interresting, so i seek exotic classical music?

The utter best of muslim world, i know there is turmoil between radical of islam and radical of anti islam and i dont wont to risk my neck in this futile debate, this is not my job or purpose im a jetsetter when it come to classical i want to venture the '' exotic'' music made for my north american ears.

Im open minded, im not mad crazy about muslim but talents is talents and i worship great music, regardless of religion.

:tiphat: you know my taste please pretty please unlighten me on best kept secrets, cds i should have.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2016)

Saman Samadi (Iran)
Saed Haddad (Jordan)
Zeynep Gedizlioğlu (Turkey)

I greatly enjoy the music of these three.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Deprofundis you are such an interesting poster. You have endless curiosity and a certain uninhibited way of writing that comes across very honest. But I wonder sometimes why you make so many spelling errors and have such curious grammar?

Anyways, those personal and not so astute observations aside, I can't say I know any, though I recall hearing some good 20th century Turkish composers.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

So Jules Verne has inspired you to listen to Muslim Classical composers, eh?

Fazil Say comes from the Muslim world (Turkey), although he is not a Muslim, and in fact has gotten in a lot of trouble with the religious authorities.

ADD: Say's Symphony No. 2, "Mesopotamia"


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks you for the kind words and i know my English is not that good, let's says im no Shakespear since English is not my mother tongue, than i have also Attention deficit syndrome ADD that dosen help, so i make stupid errors and have a poor grammar sometime or an odd one, im trying my best to be clear and understandable, im not angry at the critic since it's true,
i dont have a lot of English friends so i dont practice my English often and i use french more often naturally, we could says my English is latinized a bit, some perceived it as snobism but i dont do it on purpose.I respect your honnesty too.

take care


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2016)

deprofundis said:


> Thanks you for the kind words and i know my English is not that good, let's says im no Shakespear since English is not my mother tongue, than i have also Attention deficit syndrome ADD that dosen help, so i make stupid errors and have a poor grammar sometime or an odd one, im trying my best to be clear and understandable, im not angry at the critic since it's true,
> i dont have a lot of English friends so i dont practice my English often and i use french more often naturally, we could says my English is latinized a bit, some perceived it as snobism but i dont do it on purpose.I respect your honnesty too.
> 
> take care


And I respect you for both your curiosity and your honesty, good sir.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Check out the following threads:

http://www.talkclassical.com/39224-classical-composers-turkey-worth.html

http://www.talkclassical.com/35728-recommend-good-eastern-music.html

http://www.talkclassical.com/34934-turkish-classical-music.html

One of my favorites is the Turkish composer Ahmet Adnan Saygun .


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

deprofundis said:


> Thanks you for the kind words and i know my English is not that good, let's says im no Shakespear since English is not my mother tongue, than i have also Attention deficit syndrome ADD that dosen help, so i make stupid errors and have a poor grammar sometime or an odd one, im trying my best to be clear and understandable, im not angry at the critic since it's true,
> i dont have a lot of English friends so i dont practice my English often and i use french more often naturally, we could says my English is latinized a bit, some perceived it as snobism but i dont do it on purpose.I respect your honnesty too.
> 
> take care


I swear to the God I don't believe in, dude, I'm a total fan. Original and funny sh--t from your pen every time. You deserve your own section, and regular post time.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I take my hat off to anyone who posts in a second or third language here on TC, deprofundis.

:tiphat:


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

I highly recommend a composer from Qatar, ABDUL AZIZ NASSER OBAIDAN. :angel:


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ramin_Djawadi

Not much classic and not much middle eastern... Still good!


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Arsakes said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ramin_Djawadi
> 
> Not much classic and not much middle eastern... Still good!


Big fans of Game of Thrones soundtrack!


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

clavichorder said:


> Deprofundis you are such an interesting poster. You have endless curiosity and a certain uninhibited way of writing that comes across very honest.


I agree with this - don't stop deprofundis.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

I'm not sure I would describe this category of music based on a religion, i.e., Muslim, even if that's the majority belief system, Just as western or European music isn't Christian. I'd use a cultural destination such a middle eastern, Orient (Jordi Savall uses this), Far East, etc. After all, there are non-believers and those of other faiths in those cultures.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

TurnaboutVox said:


> I take my hat off to anyone who posts in a second or third language here on TC, deprofundis.
> 
> :tiphat:


Why do you to take your hat off for that?


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

You certainly can't go wrong Persian Classical.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Years ago I had a close friend who was interested in dervish dancing, and whenever there was a concert in London we would go. I recall the music was really good, especially when they played on flute like instruments. I haven't explored it further, but I'm sure there are some outstanding Sufi musicians.

How interesting it would sound without the whirling is not clear to me,


----------



## renegadesufi (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi, Deprofundus.

My name is Dawoud Kringle. I'm an American born convert to Islam. I'm also a musician and composer. My past work has been mostly based in a background of jazz, Indian raga, and electronic music (I'm also a big admirer of Jimi Hendrix). In recent years, I started studying orchestration, and am planning on having some of my orchestral works performed.

One of my projects, which is not yet complete, is a seven part suite based on the story of the Prophet Muhammad's Night Journey. To the best of my knowledge, nobody ever set this to music using western orchestral processes (composing this has been difficult. Wish me luck!).

I have often found it more than a little frustrating that people cannot imagine that a Muslim culture indigenous to the United States of America can possibly exist. Yet, the presence of Islam has been in the Americas for 500 years before Columbus. You will especially find a strong Islamic presence among jazz musicians.

For my own part, I only wish to share my music, and leave the world a little better than I found it, if possible.

I thank you, and all in this forum for your time and attention.



deprofundis said:


> Former russian republic , saudi arabia, ect, since there seem to be a barrier between muslim world and occident concerning classical music since the thematic are mostly christian except modern classical composers...
> 
> I heard Duddul on a naxos compilation and really like the raw turkish sound of medieval era, what should i purchased if i seek more of this music, medieval turkish music?
> 
> ...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^ I struggle with English so I understand- Strine is my first language


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

This:









But I don't know if he's Muslim (and don't care), but he's from Iran.


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

Shaheen Farhat from Iran has done some fairly 'Romantic' style symphonies.

The one I've listened to the most is the "Persian Gulf Symphony". I don't have an easy link, but he's on Spotify and Google Music. My wife (Iranian) says she picked up Persian rhythms/melodic lines in it.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Robert Gamble said:


> Shaheen Farhat from Iran has done some fairly 'Romantic' style symphonies.
> 
> The one I've listened to the most is the "Persian Gulf Symphony". I don't have an easy link, but he's on Spotify and Google Music. My wife (Iranian) says she picked up Persian rhythms/melodic lines in it.


He has written at least 15 symphonies.

Symphony # 6 youtube:
Movement 1:





movement 2:





movement 3:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

renegadesufi said:


> Hi, Deprofundus.
> 
> My name is Dawoud Kringle. I'm an American born convert to Islam. I'm also a musician and composer. My past work has been mostly based in a background of jazz, Indian raga, and electronic music (I'm also a big admirer of Jimi Hendrix). In recent years, I started studying orchestration, and am planning on having some of my orchestral works performed.
> 
> ...


Was this a statement?


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Old thread but interesting topic and comments. I’m not sure, though, there’s any hard evidence of Islamic presence in the Americas before Columbus. Many theories.

Jordi Savall’s excellent albums delve into “classical” Islamic music in a historical context.


----------

